# Electrolux Door Clip needed ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi there our built in as standard Electrolux 97 Litre fridge door clip has snapped. It a small plastic rectangular thing with a circular inner that you rotate around to retain the fridge door in place when travelling.

Anyone know where i can get one of these from preferably in South France or alternatively where i can order online for delivery in to UK ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Nuke

I am pretty sure that Dometic now handle Electrolux spares and they have a web site at:

http://www.dometic.com

here if you go to "service" then under "Euroservice" then "service stations overview" you can set up a search of service centers including France, one of them may be near enough to you to contact for the spare part.

Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You opened the Fridge door with the clip latched over didn't you.... ?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi M&D, nah, When we bought it the latch had been snapped in the past and superglue repaired, we had a lot of weight in the door (Milk etc), went around a sharp roundabout and there it was in bits


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke
Have you tried the link? you may have turned up no results unless you noticed the note on the page:

_At the moment, it is only possible to search for Business areas: Recreational Vehicle Equipment and Water Purifiers._

There are about 50 service centres in France listed
Mike


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nuke, 

When you do get a replacement, buy a couple and fit one to both the top and bottom of the door.

The people we got our van off did this as they had had issues with weighty items in the fridge putting too much pressure on one clip before.

Its a lot sturdier with two and it keeps all the alcohol (and milk) secure :lol: 

Leigh


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Dave

Narbonne accessories is the place for you, they have sites all around France, not only at Narbonne.

John.


----------



## StevieR (May 15, 2005)

*fridge Door Catch ME TOO*

I had the misfortune of trying to close my fridge door with the catch in the closed position this weekend  if anyone knows where I can get a new one please let me know. I have been to the web site above but I have not identified the part number does anyone know this? 
Many Thanks
Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For Electrolux (Dometic) spares in G.B. try http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/ their web site is not too clever but they are brilliant for spares for old obsolete models as well as the new. They are also very good for Truma spares.

John.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i've replied to your PM Steve but for the benefit of others i will repeat message here:-

I met up with a french couple and he showed me an innovative approach he had done to the same problem and the chance of it re-occuring.

He had removed the plastic clip sections, leaving just the small metal bracket the clip screwed into.

If the door is then closed you can see there is a hole in the metal clip which aligns neatly with a hole in the top of the door itself.

All that is then needed is something to pin the two halfs together, he was using a polished up unused pop rivet attached by a line to the side of the fridge to stop it getting lost.

I managed to find a more neat solution in that my surfboard fin allen keys fit perfectly. They are very designer looking with a blue handle at one end


----------



## StevieR (May 15, 2005)

Hello All
Thanks for all your replies I think I will take up Nukes suggestion and make my own lock, as the plastic one will be forever prone to breaking
Many thanks again

Happy travels

Steve


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Golf tees fit too I seem to remember, but never tried it :wink:


----------

